# Спондилолистез



## Александра-2 (10 Май 2007)

Есть ли математическая формула зависимости смещения позвонков относительно друг друга от угла, образованного их смежными концевыми пластинками


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (10 Май 2007)

*спондилолистез*



Александра-2 написал(а):


> есть ли математическая формула зависимости смещения позвонков относительно друг друга от угла, образованного их смежными концевыми пластинками



я не знаком с такой зависимостью. Если у вас есть информация по этому поводу прошу поделитесь.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2007)

*спондилолистез*

Не думаю, что такая зависимость, даже не линейная, присутствует.


----------

